# Michael Jackson converts to Islam



## Renny (Nov 22, 2008)

*Michael Jackson converts to Islam*

*London:* Pop singer Michael Jackson has converted to Islam and changed his name to Mikaeel.


The 50-year-old star pledged his allegiance to the Koran in a ceremony at a friend's mansion in Los Angeles, the _Sun_ reported.
Jackson sat on the floor wearing a tiny hat after an Imam was summoned to officiate -- days before the singer is due to appear at London's High Court where he is being sued by an Arab Sheikh, the paper said.


The star decided to adopt the new religion while he was recording a song at the home of his friend where a Jehovah's witness was brought up to help him through the ceremony.


Apparently the star of hits like _The Way You Make Me Feel_-was convinced by his producer and songwriter friends David Wharnsby and Phillip Bubal.
"They began talking to him about their beliefs, and how they thought they had become better people after they converted. Michael soon began warming to the idea.


"An Imam was summoned from the mosque and Michael went through the shahada, which is the Muslim declaration of belief," the source revealed.
Mikaeel is the name of one of Allah's angels.
"Jacko rejected an alternative name, Mustafa meaning "the chosen one", the source added.


The singer, who rarely ventures out without a mask, is due to give evidence on Monday in a 4.7 million pound lawsuit brought by Prince Abdulla Al-Khalif of Bahrain for defaulting on an exclusive recording contract.



*ibnlive.in.com/news/michael-jackson-converts-to-islam/78674-8.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 22, 2008)

My reaction is the same as the one to the abhishek bachan gets a mac thread.

*SO WHAT ?*


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 22, 2008)

WTF do I care?


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

does that change his instincts


----------



## nix (Nov 22, 2008)

it would be interesting to know what made him convert to islam.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 22, 2008)

It's a personal decision. Let's leave it at that please. Thanks for the news anyway.

Few more references
*deccanherald.com/Content/Nov212008/foreign20081121102014.asp?section=updatenews
*www.nypost.com/seven/11202008/news/nationalnews/michael_jackson_converts_to_islam_139892.htm
*www.rediff.com/movies/2008/nov/21mj-turns-to-islam.htm


----------



## red_devil (Nov 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> does that change his instincts



his 'basic instincts', you mean


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, tht idiot is jnow Mikeeal or something


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 22, 2008)

as long as he doesnt blow himself up, its fine...


----------



## windchimes (Nov 23, 2008)

That guy has got some real problems.. I remember an old tv program where the reporter asked him how his skin  colour changed from black to white (though he sings BLACK OR WHITE)..He denied all the extra medical efforts he did and said "I was changiinnnn" indicating that it was a natural thing to happen when moving from teenage to adulthood.
The reporter asked him again and he was crying the same answer...He himself would've knew that it was a weird explanation and he completely blew it..

Let  God give him the wisdom that changing religion isn't like changing skin 
colour or changing costumes for his shows .Afterall if you are the same person 
what is the difference..?? The change should happen within yourself. 

The only thing I like abt him is his MOONWALK. No denial, he is the king of pop and his achievements are remarkable and his life,the way he grew from a dark childhood to what he was in the early 90'swould have been an inspiration to many many around the globe if he didn't end up in all those xtra stuff he got himself into. But yes..never late to change.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 23, 2008)

He could convert to any other religion anyday..


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 23, 2008)

windchimes said:


> The change should happen within yourself.............But yes..never late to change.



Reminds me of _*Man in the Mirror*_

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44large.png

_Whatever happens, I'll always be a fan of his art._


----------



## windchimes (Nov 23, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Reminds me of _*Man in the Mirror*_
> [/I]



I had to check the lyrics and here it is

_..and if mod finds it too lengthy you can do the necesary_

*"Man In The Mirror"

I'm Gonna Make A Change,
For Once In My Life
It's Gonna Feel Real Good,
Gonna Make A Difference
Gonna Make It Right . . .*

As I, Turn Up The Collar On My
Favourite Winter Coat
This Wind Is Blowin' My Mind
I See The Kids In The Street,
With Not Enough To Eat
Who Am I, To Be Blind?
Pretending Not To See
Their Needs
A Summer's Disregard,
A Broken Bottle Top
And A One Man's Soul
They Follow Each Other On
The Wind Ya' Know
'Cause They Got Nowhere
To Go
That's Why I Want You To
Know

I'm Starting With The Man In
The Mirror
I'm Asking Him To Change
His Ways
And No Message Could Have
Been Any Clearer
If You Wanna Make The World
A Better Place
(If You Wanna Make The
World A Better Place)
Take A Look At Yourself, And
Then Make A Change
(Take A Look At Yourself, And
Then Make A Change)
(Na Na Na, Na Na Na, Na Na,
Na Nah)

I've Been A Victim Of A Selfish
Kind Of Love
It's Time That I Realize
That There Are Some With No
Home, Not A Nickel To Loan
Could It Be Really Me,
Pretending That They're Not
Alone?

A Willow Deeply Scarred,
Somebody's Broken Heart
And A Washed-Out Dream
(Washed-Out Dream)
They Follow The Pattern Of
The Wind, Ya' See
Cause They Got No Place
To Be
That's Why I'm Starting With
Me
(Starting With Me!)

I'm Starting With The Man In
The Mirror
(Ooh!)
I'm Asking Him To Change
His Ways
(Ooh!)
And No Message Could Have
Been Any Clearer
If You Wanna Make The World
A Better Place
(If You Wanna Make The
World A Better Place)
Take A Look At Yourself And
Then Make A Change
(Take A Look At Yourself And
Then Make A Change)

I'm Starting With The Man In
The Mirror
(Ooh!)
I'm Asking Him To Change His
Ways
(Change His Ways-Ooh!)
And No Message Could've
Been Any Clearer
If You Wanna Make The World
A Better Place
(If You Wanna Make The
World A Better Place)
Take A Look At Yourself And
Then Make That . . .
(Take A Look At Yourself And
Then Make That . . .)
Change!

I'm Starting With The Man In
The Mirror,
(Man In The Mirror-Oh
Yeah!)
I'm Asking Him To Change
His Ways
(Better Change!)
No Message Could Have
Been Any Clearer
(If You Wanna Make The
World A Better Place)
(Take A Look At Yourself And
Then Make The Change)
(You Gotta Get It Right, While
You Got The Time)
('Cause When You Close Your
Heart)
You Can't Close Your . . .Your
Mind!
(Then You Close Your . . .
Mind!)
That Man, That Man, That
Man, That Man
With That Man In The Mirror
(Man In The Mirror, Oh Yeah!)
That Man, That Man, That Man
I'm Asking Him To Change
His Ways
(Better Change!)
You Know . . .That Man
No Message Could Have
Been Any Clearer
If You Wanna Make The World
A Better Place
(If You Wanna Make The
World A Better Place)
Take A Look At Yourself And
Then Make A Change
(Take A Look At Yourself And
Then Make A Change)
Hoo! Hoo! Hoo! Hoo! Hoo!
Na Na Na, Na Na Na, Na Na,
Na Nah
(Oh Yeah!)
Gonna Feel Real Good Now!
Yeah Yeah! Yeah Yeah!
Yeah Yeah!
Na Na Na, Na Na Na, Na Na,
Na Nah
(Ooooh . . .)
Oh No, No No . . .
I'm Gonna Make A Change
It's Gonna Feel Real Good!
Come On!
(Change . . .)
Just Lift Yourself
You Know
You've Got To Stop It.
Yourself!
(Yeah!-Make That Change!)
I've Got To Make That Change,
Today!
Hoo!
(Man In The Mirror)
You Got To
You Got To Not Let Yourself . . .
Brother . . .
Hoo!
(Yeah!-Make That Change!)
You Know-I've Got To Get
That Man, That Man . . .
(Man In The Mirror)
You've Got To
You've Got To Move! Come
On! Come On!
You Got To . . .
Stand Up! Stand Up!
Stand Up!
(Yeah-Make That Change)
Stand Up And Lift
Yourself, Now!
(Man In The Mirror)
Hoo! Hoo! Hoo!
Aaow!
(Yeah-Make That Change)
Gonna Make That Change . . .
Come On!
(Man In The Mirror)
You Know It!
You Know It!
You Know It!
You Know . . .
(Change . . .)
Make That Change.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

Who cares ? He sucks for *me* anyways.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

LOLOL^^

Yes, he's ashamed of how he is, tht's pathetic.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 23, 2008)

God bless micheal jackson.
masha-allah


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

I would have liked Hack$0n only if he was a Metal artist .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2008)

Men change food, from apple to oats
Men change money, from coins to notes
Men change titles, from herr to sir
Men change lives, from rich to poor

Men change a lot of things, they do not know
None but to themselves, they need to go
To be that person, they wanted to be
While changing everything, in the mirror to see

- Gautham in the song I-Say-FTW-to-WTF from the album i-ate-the-stolen-jelly-beans-you-stole-from-me


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 23, 2008)

I have all his videos


----------



## red_devil (Nov 23, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> He sucks for *me* anyways.



oh i didn't know this bit about him...

so since when has he been doing it


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^Since a long time. Been paying him to do it. I target somebody and he goes and sucks the target for me .


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 24, 2008)

hmmm...

He changed to Muslim religion to avoid controversies with the sheikh...he is living in Bahrain now...he cant have feuds with his hosts..so its a wise and timely decision

His color change is due to a disease after a accident during a Pepsi adv..a hi intensity stage light fell upon him and hi lost half the skin on his face and upper shoulder..dont remember which side or the disease name..but after the skin grafting he got that issue...

the more he comes in contact with sun.the worse he gets...its a disease known to a lot i am sure...

the mask...one of the reason i said already..and his nose....or what used to be his nose.... he cant have particles go inside..or something like that ..it was due to infections he keep on operating and voila he have no nose now....

Yes..i am a great fan of the artist...not the person... cmon leave him alone... no one knows the truth abt molestations..as none of us have been there...hehehe... he did have a lot of insecurities during childhood so who knows maybe he was just close to the kids and the parents took advantage..he is Michael jackson....

but its true...he lost all his honor...if he had any and fans that made him a god...including me...he is and will be the only king of pope....

In a monetary look of labels...he was the only complete package...but the day quincy left him..he was done...

Even today his label records are not broken..and seeing todays level or piracy it is yet to see if he will be beaten..

I have all music and videos ever released abt him..hehehe

that was a long and unnecessary post. ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^^What does religion has to do with a man ? If he is talented enough (Micheal Jackson has a lot of talent and I admire him for that.), religion is not concerned. Why do fans bother if he is a Christian or a Muslim...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2008)

He really is the King of Pop. Thriller is the most sucessful album worldwide and how... 108 million and the next closest thing is AC/DC's Back in Black with 42 mil. 
From what I know, he is a very gentle and compassionate human being... maybe a little too much. But he is more weird than Osbourne and Manson put together, AND he makes weirdness look uncool. Pity.


----------



## muse.adulator (Nov 24, 2008)

^^Correct.

He is proabably... nah....he is the most talented pop artist alive.
I still listen to his song and think "wow"...now thats a song!!
Michaelop == Led Zepl:Hard Rock... 

But due to his carelessness/media targetting his life outside music is and was always in trouble. He is a money making machine now, everyone is suing him....He is proven innocent but there will be always a mark on his image.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^What does religion has to do with a man ? If he is talented enough (Micheal Jackson has a lot of talent and I admire him for that.), religion is not concerned. Why do fans bother if he is a Christian or a Muslim...


I think its a fad these days for celebs to embrace other faiths.
Even So, what religion got to do with music ?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2008)

^ IF you or me change our faiths, who is gonna hear about it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^Probably you will be ripped of the admin status ... just joking .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 24, 2008)

Ha ha ha! Cant stop laughing after i heard his new name. Ha ha ha


----------



## madhusoodan (Nov 25, 2008)

I couldn't believe my ears when I hear that! Really unbelievable!


----------

